# Sister Forum - M&P Pistol Forum



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just an FYI for all S&W fans.... I just took over as Admin of the M&P Pistol Forum yesterday...

I'm rearranging a lot of things there in the past 24 hours, and just now giving things the jump start. But, if there are any S&W fans here - the link is: 









MP-Pistol Forum


A forum community dedicated to Smith & Wesson M&P Pistol owners and enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about optics, performance, gunsmithing, troubleshooting, reviews, accessories, classifieds, and more!




www.mp-pistol.com





Feel free to drop by there if ya like


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Lol! That's one I don't think I was ever a part of.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> Lol! That's one I don't think I was ever a part of.


Well, come check it out. It's taken a tremendous amount of time tor rearrange the place, but I'm finally done...


----------

